# Fire Department Access & Site Plan Notes



## RANDOM (May 24, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am preparing a entitlement package for a project in Rancho Cucamonga and I am working on the Fire Department Access Site Plan & Notes.

I have included the submittal requirements as requested by the Fire Department:

-Use, Occupancy, Square Footage, Height, Number of Stories and type of construction.

-I have also included the fire department access details including drawings of the Emergency apparatus clear space area, the painted curb, signage, and fire lane standard details.

I am still wondering how much information should I include given that this is the Entitlement Package.

Any feedback?

Thanks!


----------



## cda (May 24, 2016)

Most have a list of what they want


----------



## RANDOM (May 25, 2016)

cda said:


> Most have a list of what they want



They do. In the end I submitted the following to comply with Rancho Cucamonga:


Site plan with footprint of building, exit doors, fire lane area -marked with hatch-, property line and easements.
Fire Apparatus Access Road Standards according to RC. (Including curb, warning sign and fire line details)
Knox Box Standards
Gate Standards
Building Address Signage Standards
Building site information (construction type, occupancy, etc.)
Vicinity Map


----------



## FM William Burns (May 25, 2016)

If there is any way of getting the municipality water supply detail like on the (utility plan) with hydrant and supply for fire flow information that would be good.  We typically take it in (pdf) format and add it as a page in our plan in computers on the rigs.


----------



## IJHumberson (Jun 1, 2016)

It would also be a good idea to show the locations of the main utility rooms (gas, electric, water), and the access to those.


----------



## north star (Jun 1, 2016)

*& = & = &*


I'm guessing that the roadway width was included, ...for the
Apparatus.

Was a Siamese Connection indicated on the structure(s), or
in a remote location ?........IMO a remote location seems to
be a more reasonable position to fight a fire from.


*& = & = &*


----------



## cda (Jun 1, 2016)

It's a site plan


----------

